# Brick Oven Pizza.....Sort Of



## BigDaddyJ (Feb 23, 2009)

I wanted to share a few pics of the eggcellent pizza that I cooked up last night. I made homemade pizza on the smoker. It turned out delicious and was easy to make as well. It had a wonderful smokiness to it that just can't be had from baking in the oven.


----------



## Deemancpa (Nov 28, 2009)

BigDaddyJ said:


> I wanted to share a few pics of the eggcellent pizza that I cooked up last night. I made homemade pizza on the smoker. It turned out delicious and was easy to make as well. It had a wonderful smokiness to it that just can't be had from baking in the oven.


Nice ! I love pizza........recipe for me perhaps? use Charcoal?


----------



## BigDaddyJ (Feb 23, 2009)

I cooked this pizza on a Big Green Egg but I guess any type of smoker could perhaps be used. The ingredients are not expensive so you can afford to practice a little. My recipe is quite simple. I make a crust using approx. 2 cups flour to 1 cup water. I add a yeast packet to the warm water before mixing into the flour. I also add some Italian seasoning, salt, sugar and garlic powder to the flour before mixing. For those of you who have never done this, making a pizza crust, or homemade bread at home is so easy. It only takes about 10-12 minutes to add everything together and have the dough ready. (For awesome homemade bread, add some cheese and garlic powder while mixing the dough. It is yummy!) Anyway, dough recipes may vary but that is what I do and it's simple. It's also cheap in that a bag of flour is around $2 and you can make several loaves of bread or crusts from a single bag.

Next I let the freshly mixed dough sit for about 30 minutes to get an initial rise. I then rolled my dough out and placed it on my cooking stone. I rolled up the dough edges and placed it on the smoker for about 7-10 minutes to let it cook and harden just a little. Then I brought it back inside and loaded up all of my sauce and toppings. As far as sauce, you can use plain tomato sauce but I like to mix a can of tomato sauce with a can of tomato paste together to make the sauce just a wee bit thicker. You could probably also use spaghetti sauce as well. For the toppings, I used some sweet red peppers, onions, Italian sausage, pepperoni, mushrooms and a bunch of mozzarello cheese. Once the pizza was loaded, it went back on the smoker for about 20-25 minutes. 

I was running my smoker at about 350-400 degrees and the pizza turned out real nice. It is important to note that on my BGE, I have a plate setter which is a ceramic barrier that sits above the firebox which keeps the flames from being able to directly contact the grate on which my pizza stone was setting. At any rate, just keep an eye on the pizza to make sure that it cooking okay and doesn't burn.

Anyway, that's about it. Give it a try and let me know how it works out.


----------



## BigDaddyJ (Feb 23, 2009)

Sorry Dee, yes, I was using lump charcoal in my smoker.


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Wow, nice work. Looks quite tasty. A good use of the BBQ, maybe BBQ chicken pizza on the BBQ next time?!?


----------



## Deemancpa (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks for the info!!!! Are you using a pizza stone?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

BigDaddyJ said:


> I wanted to share a few pics of the eggcellent pizza that I cooked up last night. I made homemade pizza on the smoker. It turned out delicious and was easy to make as well. It had a wonderful smokiness to it that just can't be had from baking in the oven.


Nice job looks like this pizza i used to get from an old time coal fired stove. I used to go every Sunday with my uncle Pat. He lived up in the Italian section of Harlem.mg:


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Whoo-wee, that looks good enough to eat! Any leftovers for a cold pizza breakfast this morning? I reckon not.


----------

